# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  VB Code For Updating a Power Point Slide Data and Charts

## AYG9

Hi,

Can you help me in solving the following issue, I would like you to propose for me a code that enable exporting and updating Power Point document data and charts?

Thanks....

----------


## Peter Porter

What happens with the best proposal? It's blessed with your acceptance?  :big yellow: 

I'll propose to you by referencing under COM the Microsoft Powerpoint 14.0 Object Library, it will help you do what you need to get done, by proof of example codes you can find Googling.

I also propose that by studying VBForums carefully before posting, help can be obtained if members of this forum see that you made an effort trying to code yourslf by proof of showing the code you're having problems with in the correct forum.

CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET is not the correct forum.

I informed a mod about your post so it can be moved to the correct forum, which will be the top one on the homepage.

----------

